# new layout of our room



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i say our.... really i think its more their room lol

anyways we found a new dresser so were using that instead of the falling apart one (we threw that one out). we rearranged the room so now the playgym has been edited and the cages are moved a bit


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha looks good  I know where to send my tiels for a holiday lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol that'd be far for them haha canada is a bit far from the UK


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha lol


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, it looks really good, I love that atom ball and want to make one of my own some day. What did you use as the core for it?


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

wow you've created a birdie kingdom, what fun for your babies!!  Do you make most of your toys? You have so many neat looking ones!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i used wire coat hangers, but make sure theyre wrapped with your material VERY well. no metal showing at all so they cant chew it


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Jemeni143 said:


> wow you've created a birdie kingdom, what fun for your babies!!  Do you make most of your toys? You have so many neat looking ones!


90% of the playgym itself is made by me. 95% of their toys are made by me as well lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

photos of them all using it










who's tail do i see?



























bad spot for tsuka













































just funny









bickering...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks really good...and fun!


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Is that a little tiff between Munchlax and Dally over the basket? lol!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no. sadly no. not over the basket. just because munch is a troublemaker. shes a brat lol. dally just wanted her cherios in the basket lol


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

That looks so fun. It's like Disneyland for birds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks  now that i have more space to work with, im likely going to add on to it a bit more


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

I was gonna say Disneyland mentha haha. Your tiels and budgie don't have time to be bored. Love the setup.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i no longer have a budgie  i have 2 tiels and 2 lovebirds


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

sorry to hear about that  your other birds are having a good time swinging here and there peaking here and there too


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

That is an awesome setup, with lots of mindboggling toys to keep your tiels busy for hours, if i ever go on vacation can i ship my birds your way, lol


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome! Wow, and I thought my tiels were spoiled...  Well done. Those little wicker baskets just make the coolest toys! Do you have to replace them often too? Ours is about shredded up at the moment, lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

first one still. i removed it out of one of the lovie cages because he was eating it so he only gets it supervised.... so i put it out of the cage 

and nwoodrow, it'd be a vacation just to get them up here LOL


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Is that just a wicker basket? I love that idea! Where did you purchase it?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dollarstore. its a willow basket. i put fleece around the edge as i found some tiny nails.... so supervised.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

That's awesome. I've found some wicker rings at the dollar store that we use as perches in the cage, and they work wonderfully (until the fids dismantle them, lol).


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Where Do You Sleep? LOL And Yea I Want My Birds To Have A Disneyland! Good Idea As Mine Have Their Own Room!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i sleep in the bed lol only things of ours in the room really are the bed and tv!


----------

